# latest backup camera systems



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

Well I'm kickin' the idea around again of getting a two camera backup camera system and thought maybe someone on this forum has one. If so is it wired or wireless, did you have it installed, how do you like it and of course how much did it cost? I would rather have it switchable between cameras with one camera for hitch and another with a fulltime view out the back. I have a Dodge crew cab, dually long box and 22 ft bumper pull toy hauler.


----------



## The Weber's (Jul 30, 2012)

Gerry, I am looking for the same for our new trailer and with alot of wiring experience I am going with the wireless type. I have seen a very inexpensive system at walmart that Im probably going to try.


----------



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

inexpensive is how much?
I installed cameras with wires. Running wireless might not be reliable when vehicle is long and antennas electrically hidden. 
Note: Video cables and their connectors can be a pain. Same for the 12 volt connectors of cameras. Thought these may look good, bad contact due to poor connector design is my experience. 
I am using 1 back-up color camera and 2 infrared for security on the 2 sides. 2 Screens, one of them is switchable. I recommend to look for screen which allow presets vertical and horizontal picture flipping.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

We've got dual rear view cameras, one on the bumper of our TV and one on the TT. With a switch we can switch back and forth between them and monitor everything as needed. 

It's great when towing, you can monitor people behind you in blind spots or the trailer itself, which eases my gut when I feel a funny shimmy. 

The TT camera is wireless, the one on the tailgate is hard-wired so it's always usable.


----------



## frankgibbons (Oct 31, 2019)

Installing a rearview camera system is very secure while you're driving. I've bought a quad view camera system for my RV. I've installed and tested. Crystal clear images. Had wireless before (Different brand) and kept going in and out above 45 mph.

The image was stable at any speed. There were cheaper systems out there but I believe I made the right choice. Brother in law saw the system I installed and is going to purchase also.


----------

